# 90L Guppy Tank



## nath1266 (Oct 14, 2009)

Roughly how many guppies would it be possible to keep in a 90L tank with an internal filter?
Cheers Nath


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## nath1266 (Oct 14, 2009)

Aquarium size 60cm long x 35cm wide x 45cm high. Volume 90 litres


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

A LOT, I would say...:lol2:

I think the minimum for guppies is 5L per fish so that would mean you could comfortably fit 15-18 in there. However, if you plan on keeping a mixture of males and females, you'll soon have a population explosion and will end up waayy overstocked. :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldn't add any more than 1 male and 3 females, give it a few weeks and your amount will have trippled haha!.


----------



## tomb87 (Nov 10, 2009)

as a general rule 1cm of fish per litre of water


----------

